# ADA/IBC --Exemption of Accessible Means of Egress in Existing Buildings



## Bruce_C (Apr 6, 2013)

ADA 2010 refers to the IBC for accessible means of egress.

Exception 1 to Article 1007. 1 IBC 2009/2012 [Accessible means of egress...] reads “Accessible means of egress are not required in alterations to existing buidlings.”

Does/should this exception apply if the only alteration to the existing building is to provide an accessible elevatior to a basement assembly space that requires two means of egress [neither existing means is accessible and one is thru a storage room with 3 gas-fired appliances leading to a Bilco door that can only be opened from inside]. Even if the new elevator were compliant for accessible egress, still only one means of egress would be provided, compared to two that would be required for new construction or an addition.

I'm looking for justification to the owner that this exemption does not or should not apply as it creates a hazardous condition for the handicapped unless one or more means of accessible egress is provided. DOJ guidance notes the exemption without further comment.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## lunatick (Apr 7, 2013)

ADASAD deals primarily with access. Not Egress.

Egress is left mainly to the building code.

Looking  at IBC 2012. I do not see where the elevator here would have to be an  egress elevator. this requires backup power generation.

Would be nice to provide one, but the stairs and area of refuges is what I believe will be required.

So check ibc chapter 10 with regards to the elevator requirement

Chapter 10 - Means of Egress

Chapter 10 - Means of Egress

Also, realize the stair and the area of refuge role in the accessible means of egress.

Chapter 10 - Means of Egress

Chapter 10 - Means of Egress

Chapter 4 - Special Detailed Requirements Based on Use and Occupancy


----------



## mark handler (Apr 7, 2013)

First of all welcome to the board.

One of the first things I was taught by the "old" ICBO guys is an "EXCEPTION to the code" is not "Compliance" with the code.

Compliance is just that.

Second the 2010 ADASAD, does not specify the IBC 2009/2012.

it states you need to comply with *207 Accessible Means of Egress*

*207.1 General. Means of egress shall comply with section 1003.2.13 of the International Building Code (2000 edition and 2001 Supplement) or section  1007 of the International Building Code (2003 edition)(incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1).*

Not the exceptions. Now will the DOJ come after you, unlikely.


----------



## Bruce_C (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, and correction to the referenced code. Yes, the exemption in the IBC carries forward from the 2000 IBC  thru 2012, but only 2000/2003 are referenced in the 2010 ADASAD.


----------

